# That's not really Fuzzy.



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 19, 2016)

The picture of the cat is Fuzzybuddy.  He's my cat. He really doesn't look that good. He's 16. He has only one good eye. He's got a swath of hair growing straight out the right side of his face. There are lots places where hair grows just straight out of his body. You could spend all day brushing him, but 20 seconds later he's a matted mess. His front paws want to walk to the left, his rear paws want to go right. His "meow" is not very loud, but he can meow 20-30 times a minute. His food dish is never full. EVER!!! His idea of a fun filled day is sleeping through it.
 But he's my cat, and I guess I'm his human. It works out okay.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 19, 2016)

My profile pic is of my 18-year-old kitty, the older of my two.  The younger one is 11.  The older one acts more like a kitten than the younger one.  Sometimes late at night she goes crazycat and runs around the house yowling and pouncing and running steeplechases over the furniture.  She jumps up on the kitchen counter and sits in the sink and waits 'til I happen to come in (or don't see her for several minutes and go looking for her). She likes to drink from the faucet but I am trying to break her of this habit because when I am away there is no one here to turn on the tap for her.  A friend of mine and I once discussed the possibility of teaching our kitties to turn on the tap so they can get their own water but we decided this would be a really bad idea unless we trained them to also turn it off when done! I find it interesting that, as many times as mine has seen me bring the water by turning the tap, she has never tried it herself, but instead "nurses" the faucet the way she got her mama's milk to flow when she was a tiny kitten. 

Talking of that, she never kneads.  My younger kitty makes biscuits if I have a fleecy throw over me, and sometimes when I give her back rubs she makes air biscuits, but neither one of them is big on kneading.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh we must have at least three senior cats, all with their own oddities. Chii is one of the oldest. She should have been the face of "Grumpy Cat". A bite infection left her with scars. She despises dogs, other cats and many humans but you gotta love her.


----------

